# daughter's Jamis X.24



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd share pics of my daughter's bike 
(or, to be honest, _my_ bike that I let her ride  )

_"Hey, if you're gonna fall, don't fall on the expensive side!" _

Interesting bits:
-SRAM 9.0 SL group - including the disc hubs w/adapters for when we move to a bigger bike :thumbsup: 
-165mm Bulletproof/Origin8 cranks w/ IRD Triplizer + 26t Salsa granny
-Homemade brake adapter for using 24" wheels with the Mag21
-weight = 22-23lb

She just turned 8 and is really excited about trying racing for the first time this year.
(ummmm,...and so am I  )


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

Nice rims and tires!
Got that same setup on one of my bikes.


----------



## dblvanos (Mar 17, 2010)

Do you have the weight of the wheelset? what spokes did you use?


----------



## Cinq (Jan 2, 2003)

Great looking bike! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us here.

Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## matt1976 (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice! You've set her up with the proper equipment to succeed for sure. Now comes the balance between encouraging her and pushing too hard. (Currently trying to find this myself.) Good luck to you!


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

dblvanos said:


> Do you have the weight of the wheelset? what spokes did you use?


Complete wheelset(wheels, tires, cassette, etc) on that bike should be in the 3500-3600g range
My similar setup with Hope Pro II hubs and disc rotors is 3399g

EDITED: Math error


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

Shayne said:


> Complete wheelset(wheels, tires, cassette, etc) on that bike should be in the 2500-2600g range
> My similar setup with Hope Pro II hubs is 2399g


 Wow - I pulled her wheels off and put them on the scale skewers and all and got something like 1490g for the front and 1930g for the rear 

Sumpin' ain't right - lets hope its my scale - I like your numbers much better! 

@ dbvlanos: I used straight gauge 1.8 spokes since they were cheaper (and lighter!) than double butted.


----------



## mukow68 (Oct 10, 2007)

matt1976 said:


> Very nice! You've set her up with the proper equipment to succeed for sure. *Now comes the balance between encouraging her and pushing too hard.* (Currently trying to find this myself.) Good luck to you!


:thumbsup: We've tried t-ball and soccer, etc., but this is the first thing she's shown real excitement about, so I'm trying to be very sensitive about making sure it stays fun and not becoming one of those annoying 'bleacher coach/stage parent' types 

Her and my wife have only been riding the trails for about 6-7 months now, and loving it, so I want to make sure this something we can continue enjoying together for a long time.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Math Error*



mukow68 said:


> :
> 
> Sumpin' ain't right - lets hope its my scale - I like your numbers much better!


Nope yours are right. I meant 3399 for my wheelset.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Great looking bike. I like your white Mag 21's :thumbsup:


----------

